# Completely fed up with inadequate care at boarding facility



## xlionesss (Jan 30, 2012)

I moved my horse to this place in late May. I soon got a second horse after that. Well, my first horse was put on stall rest after he sustained a severe injury and is now lame. The first problem I had was his stall not being cleaned sufficiently. I am paying full board, and while I don't mind cleaning his stall occasionally to help out or picking it throughout the day, I do not want to be cleaning and/or stripping it every other day. I will gladly do this if I have the option of paying for self-care, but I do not at this place, it is not offered and I'm stuck paying for full board while still doing many things myself. 


So I purchased another horse because my first will be out of work for about a year. I went out to new horse's field a couple weeks ago and there was NO water in his trough. Absolutely none. It was nearing 100 degrees and he had been without water for who knows how long. That is strike two.


On to strike three: This may not seem as big of a deal as no water or unclean stalls, but I went out this morning and by 10:30, they had still not been fed. They were not fed before 9 AM when I got there because the pasture horses were still inside from the night before. 

I'm just furious that I'm paying the amount of money I am a month for THIS! The facility is beautiful, yes. Everything is maintained well, and fields are full of lush grass. They have only 3-4 horses per field, each field is about 7-10 acres. Once again, facility is beautiful. *BUT* there is little to no communication. No one is told anything. My horse was in a quarantine lot for a week after we made the initial move, well I go out there one day and he had been moved without my knowledge! 


Though I realize some of these things seem trivial, I think what is irking me is that it seems to be one thing after another. I think my main concern was no water in this heat. The way I feel at the moment is that if my pasture boarded horse was laying in the field dead, no one would notice for a good day or so. I'm turning in my written notice tonight and will be there for 30 more days(per contract), then I'm getting the hell out. I've looked at a couple places and have definitely found the one. It is very nice(though $100 more a month). I have many more options for riding. 3 arenas, 1 is covered. 400 acres of trails and a trainer who teaches almost all week so I can further my riding. I will be doing self-care and I think will finally be at ease that my horses are in a good place.

Sorry guys, I just felt the need to vent :evil:


----------



## Ray MacDonald (Dec 27, 2009)

You're paying for something your not getting...
I don't blame you for being mad, especially with the health and well being of your loved horses.

Hopefully this new barn works out well 

Also, I never really liked the whole 30 days notice thing...


----------



## xlionesss (Jan 30, 2012)

I HATE it! I've already paid my board for this month so maybe I'll see if I can get out of there sooner! LOL


----------



## littleamy76 (Jun 30, 2011)

Have you sat down with the BO and talked about your concerns? It could be a matter of the BO having some barn help and they aren't doing their jobs. BO can't correct the problems if they aren't made aware of it.


----------



## xlionesss (Jan 30, 2012)

I did, BO and barn manager didn't seem to care too terribly much. Both of them stated "I've never had a complaint about her before"

Their job is NOT that hard, honestly. I worked at a barn doing all chores for twice as many horses and got it all done. 
I'm assuming the reason they are slacking is because they get either free board or a large sum taken off their bill. Either way, they need to do a better job. The way things are, they are not going to retain many boarders in the future.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

xlionesss said:


> I HATE it! I've already paid my board for this month so maybe I'll see if I can get out of there sooner! LOL


If you've already paid for this month, go find another barn, pay for a month and get a move in date. Then on that day, show up and take your horses. Take everything you own at the current barn out before the day you're moving. Load 'em up and leave, if anyone asks, say they're going for a vet check or something. Once you're out and all your gear is out, call the facility and tell them you are not coming back and why. If they fuss about the 30 days notice tell 'em to take you to court, hang up and forget about it.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Yeah I would be pretty choked about no water on a scorching hot day & if I showed up at 9am & my horse was not fed & I couldn't ride. Glad you have choices and yes I would just move them, 30 day notice for what? So my horse can colic from lack of water???
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sunnylucy (Jul 3, 2012)

Even if everything else hadn't happened, no water would be enough reason to leave.

My contract is for 30 days notice too. I worry that once giving the notice, the care for the horse will not be good for 30 days. Question though, does the notice have to be given at 1st of month or can you give it say on the 15th and then just pay for the 15 days for the time you will be there the next month. This way for just paying double board for 2 weeks (to old place and new place), you can move horse without waiting 30 days and really just be stuck with paying extra for 2 weeks????? And at least you don't have to worry for long about how your horse is treated. 30 days is a long time when you're worried!


----------



## xlionesss (Jan 30, 2012)

Sunny, I too worry about the care of my horses AFTER turning in the notice.

As I said, we left at 10:30 and they had not been fed.
Well after going out tonight, I checked the time sheet to see when she did infact get out there. LET ME TELL YOU GUYS I AM HEATED. The time sheet said 9 am to 10 am.
We got there at about 9 and left at 10:30, those horses were NOT fed. So now lets add lying to the list!!!!


----------



## Sunnylucy (Jul 3, 2012)

xlioness, lying is a bad one, I really dislike the 30 day notice thing, it wouldn't be bad and I wouldn't mind giving it if people were professional about it and not take it so personally, its a service industry after all, some people will be happy with what you offer, others need something different. I feel for you.


----------



## xlionesss (Jan 30, 2012)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> If you've already paid for this month, go find another barn, pay for a month and get a move in date. Then on that day, show up and take your horses. Take everything you own at the current barn out before the day you're moving. Load 'em up and leave, if anyone asks, say they're going for a vet check or something. Once you're out and all your gear is out, call the facility and tell them you are not coming back and why. If they fuss about the 30 days notice tell 'em to take you to court, hang up and forget about it.


 

Would it be illegal for me to take them before the 30 days due to it being in the board contract? That contract is legally binding, correct?


I've actually contemplated leaving before September 1st just the get the heck out, you know? I have paid in full for the month of August.


----------



## SEAmom (Jan 8, 2011)

If you paid, there is no reason to stay any longer than you have to. If you find place and can move in tomorrow, go for it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## grayshell38 (Mar 9, 2009)

The purpose of the 30 day notice is so that the boarding facility has an opportunity to find replacement income (another boarder) in the mean time and not be left without income that they had planned on having. If you have already paid, it actually works out better for the boarding facility that you are leaving. 

That means they have been paid for services that they don't have to provide. Move your horse ASAP. You'll be fine.


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

The first stable we were at, we also had a 30 day notice to give. We were there 3 weeks before we pulled our horses. If the barn/stable is not giving the care you are paying for. They are in breech of contract. The 30 day notice is invalid. 

We also were cleaning our horses stall because they weren't. They said they weren't because we were. ???

We finally had enough when we had to go every day to pull cockleburs out of his tail but he never left his stall. It was from the hay they gave him. 

If you want to give a 30 day notice, your horse does not have to be there for it. You can pull your horse at any time.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

xlionesss said:


> Would it be illegal for me to take them before the 30 days due to it being in the board contract? That contract is legally binding, correct?
> 
> 
> I've actually contemplated leaving before September 1st just the get the heck out, you know? I have paid in full for the month of August.


It's your horse, there's no illegal to it. Once you have left, and call them to say you won't be bringing them back, be sure to remind them it's for lack of care which is an animal welfare thing. If they want to be snotty, they may say, "Well, you owe us another month's board because you didn't give 30 day notice." at which point you say, "SUE ME". They'll drop it. 

Don't let them know you're leaving, they can decide to do all kinds of ugly things to your horse and inconvenience you.


----------



## xlionesss (Jan 30, 2012)

I just don't want them to try to pull a fast one on me and they'll claim I did not fufill contract terms. DONT think it will be a problem, BO is filthy rich. You know there is always a chance.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

xlionesss said:


> I just don't want them to try to pull a fast one on me and they'll claim I did not fufill contract terms. DONT think it will be a problem, BO is filthy rich. You know there is always a chance.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Well, the good news is, most small claims courts are at least $2500, some are considerably over that amount. So, unless you're paying a whole LOT of board every month, they have to go to small claims and no lawyers permitted. 95% of the time, they won't bother. The other 5% they'll file, not show up or if they show up, when you say, "On this date my horse had no water for an unknown amount of time, on this date my horses were not fed......etc etc." They lose. It's not a big deal. But because of that type of shenanigan is why I say go first, tell 2nd.


----------



## xlionesss (Jan 30, 2012)

Thank you very much Dreamcatcher, I definitely see your point. I will certainly consider leaving before then. I'm just very intimidated by conflict LOL


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

xlionesss said:


> Thank you very much Dreamcatcher, I definitely see your point. I will certainly consider leaving before then. I'm just very intimidated by conflict LOL


That's why I say go first, tell 2nd. It's a whole lot better to ask forgiveness in this case rather than permission (which they most certainly won't want to give). Here's a link to a thread I started about this same topic last year. I was called to haul a horse for a lady who had given notice, the barn owner changed the locks and gate codes and would not allow the boarder on the premises without the police to keep the peace..Her horse looked and smelled like crap. had lost weight and it was just a plain old ugly scene. http://www.horseforum.com/horse-boarding/crazy-barn-owners-trying-keep-horses-136731/

That's why I recommend NEVER giving notice. You just never know.


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

If I'm at all worried about care, I leave and on my way out drop notice and a board cheque in the mailbox.

I pay a lot to board where I do, but am extremely happy. My horses get fed 5x per day and turnout from sunrise to sunset, not to mention a million other things I love about where I board. The extra $$ a month is worth my horses health and my peace of mind and is easily made up in extra lessons or less Starbucks!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Totally agree with Anebel and Dreamcatcher. Get out, THEN tell them you won't be back. Only time I give 30 days is my seasonal place that I go year after year. THey know when I come and go. OTher than that-if it is a care issue-nope-not a chance.


----------



## xlionesss (Jan 30, 2012)

Wow, you guys have me very worried now. I wish I didn't have to worry about the $450 I'm losing. This new place is 550, thats a total of 1k for both boards if I do move! Well, I do have to get the vet out before we do move to give my horses the Potomac Fever vaccine, it's now a scare in my area. Also, I need to contact the vet my new one was with up north and get them to fax/email me his vaccine records because for some reason I forgot to request them ugh 


You guys have been very helpful and I do appreciate it. At first my mother was just kind of disapproving the move because it had only been one time without water and the stall was getting done by me. It took some convincing, though she now does see what is happening. She is not a horse person, but she works with someone who is- her coworker said that I'd never be happy be with any boarding facility and sometimes I need to take and give. 

I say **** off, if I'm paying as much as I am and NOT on self care, when my horses are not taken care of as they should be- game on.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Since I've done both, boarded and now keep my horses at home, I know what it takes to keep them happy and healthy. I also know that in a boarding situation, you are not going to get the kind of attention for your horse that you give him at home. It's not their horse, no reason why they should give him that kind of attention. As long as the stalls are picked 2X/day (a lot more often in a show barn) and they're fed on time, and NEVER allowed to run out of water, you're getting pretty much what you're paying for. Letting the horse run out of water is a deal breaker for me and I've fired barn help for that. ONE time and you're gone, so I would move from a boarding facility that let my horse run out of water or if I found the water or waterer consistently dirty. 

I will compromise a little on that, I have a trainer who is an old cowboy and he just doesn't see the need to clean water tubs. I want my horses water clean enough for ME to drink it. He's an awesome trainer, great with my horse and my horse worships the ground he walks on AND he's beyond reasonable in price. I take a jug of bleach and a brush with me and clean my horse's water barrel once a week. 

Does he give my horse the kind of attention I do, no, but he figures that's my job and he's right. The horse is well fed and when he's trained, he's TRAINED, I never have to worry about holes in his training, ever. So, it's worth a little "give" on my part. Pick your battles carefully.


----------



## xlionesss (Jan 30, 2012)

I definitely understand the picking your battles. If my horses stall wasn't picked PERFECTLY, I would do it. Because their job is to clean it of poop and urine, not to pick EVERY SINGLE minuscule piece of poop that cannot be picked up by a pitchfork...I just like to. I understand that his water buckets won't be cleaned daily, I understand. I will do that myself. But the second my horse's FROG starts to crumble off because lack of cleanliness in his stall- I get ****ed. That is not acceptable. I've been there a few times where it looked like his stall hadn't been cleaned in 2 days. The run-in in the field my other horse is in, his field buddy thinks its a litter box. I've cleaned it twice now, but when there is TOO much manure in there to the point where they cannot stand, thats what I put my foot down(and the workers won't clean it). I give and take a little, but for the amount I'm paying I do except more. My breaking point is the fact that there was no water. Right after that is when I started searching for new places.

Especially since my horse is on stall rest and per vet's orders must be in there. He had surgery and is NOT ready to go back to field board.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Yep, no water is a major deal breaker. I used to commute between OK and TX for work. Gone 3 days and back for 4. I went out one day when I had just gotten home, middle of summer, height of the drought, probably 110 F and found no water in the broodmare pasture. I called the guy who worked for me and fired him on the spot. Not acceptable. 

I agree with the filthy stalls too. I can't stand it if the stalls only get picked once a day, never mind not picked for 2 or 3, I'd have a FIT over that one. So, I'm with you, time for a new place.


----------



## cakemom (Jul 4, 2010)

I have a firm belief here. If they break contract by not caring for your horse, you take the horse, 30 days or not. They didn't live up to their end of the contract which I feel makes it null.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## xlionesss (Jan 30, 2012)

Well, last night I totally hit my breaking point. I had gone out tack shopping(more like hoarding) with a barn friend. We get to the barn at 7 PM and no one had fed/watered/mucked etc. They do it at 5. Thank GOD BO was out mowing grass. We confronted BO and he was quite obviously ****ed. Well, the same girls who are continuously slacking on their job show up at 7:15. BO pretty much bit their heads off. So they get to doing their chores, and finally get to muck my horses stall(one on stall rest) I take a look after and it was a pathetic job. For a horse that is in there all day, they took maybe 5 minutes. I picked up the pitchfork and did it myself.

Well another boarder happened to be there, she confronted them face to face. I personally can't, because I don't enjoy confrontation. I just suck it up and do it myself. Well, said boarder went after them for doing a shoddy job. Made them re-muck. Even after the second mucking, it was still not ideal. This horse is too on stall rest, has only been for about 4 days. He ALREADY has thrush from unclean conditions. 

So right before they leave I stop to ask the workers if the two horses on stall rest have been fed, it didn't look like they had. THEIR ANSWER, I KID YOU NOT:
"...I thought you fed them."
So they are now ASSUMING we are feeding them just because we're there. NO. That is NOT how this works. I was completely LIVID. I actually started crying I was so ****ed off. I'm going to ask BO if I can leave sooner, he's not the type of person to be shady; the workers are.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

JUST LEAVE. He's not going to give you a refund, barns just don't do that. It's your horse, your responsibility for his welfare. Yes, you're paying and not getting what you're paying for, shame on them. If you stay after all of this, SHAME ON YOU.


----------



## xlionesss (Jan 30, 2012)

I definitely am not staying, and I DEFINITELY don't expect a refund LOL
I'm just waiting for a response from the girl at the new barn about my vaccine records for my horses. Once she gives me the okay, I'm going to ask about coming sooner...then I'll call the trailer guy.


----------



## Kotori (Jun 18, 2012)

This is a moot point because of stall rest, but if I'm about to feed and there is an owner there, I'll ask them if they want me to feed or not. It's both something they like to do and something I prefer them to do, because if I feed them at 9 am, and they start riding at 9:15, there might be issues. If the owner does not tell me, and I don't ask them, I will feed. This has worked against me once, when someone had a fit because she forgot to tell me she fed after her ride. (Same person later left because I 'wasn't feeding' her horse and she thought me mucking 2x a day, when she was only paying for 1x a day, wasn't enough.)


----------

